# Smoke from Newly Installed Furnace



## Robo_geek

Handymannabee said:


> I have a newly installed Lennox (EL195) furnace at home. A local contractor did the installation. The day the installation was done smoke filled our house and I was told it was normal. Smoke detectors sounded off that day. I was also told that it will not happen again. Days after the installation when heating would kick in we still see a bit of smoke in the house but the smoke detectors wouldn't detect it anymore. Is this normal? Is it safe?
> 
> I've read the installation manual. I could deduce that the our vent was installed on a NON-DIRECT way. That is, the exhaust outlet goes up and through our roof and the combustion air intake is terminated in our attic (not through the roof). They used PVC pipes for both exhaust and intake. I asked the installing techs about the possibility of rain water coming in through the exhaust, their answer was two 90 degree joints put together and placed at the top of the exhaust (it then look like a candy cane on my roof). The manual says that the furnace exhaust must me terminated straight up. Is my "candy cane exhaust" safe?
> 
> I wasn't clear on why they did not use my existing metal exhaust chimney which is now solely used by my gas water heater.
> 
> I'm days after the installation so I'm pretty sure I could still request for changes at will. Please advise on how to make my new furnace safer. Thank you.


Some furnaces coat the heat exchangers with oil to prevent it from rusting until you get it, and that oil burns off and smokes. Unless someone has asthma or allergies to smoke, it's not a hazard.

PVC is normally used for HE furnaces, and it's totally permissible and very common to have the intake in the attic. 

if this was a conventional furnace, it could share the flue with the HWH. 


Typically, unless you live where there are heavy rains, it is just vented straight up through the roof like a sewer vent. Since there is a condensate drain, the amount of rainwater ingress is not usually a problem. Most of the time, the vent just goes through a side wall.

I admit I have never seen a 'candy cane' such as what you have, so I am not sure whether it's code-complaint or not. The good news is that the furnace has a fan-assisted draft, so its not likely to create a safety concern as the furnace will not start if the flue is blocked.


----------



## Handymannabee

Thank you very much for your reply to my query. Sorry for my late response. 

I had recently called the installing company and they made a few adjustments on the furnace blower speed. Meanwhile the summer heat is on. I have no problem with the cooling. I wouldn't know if I'd have a smoke-free heating until the winter months come. Until then, I'm okay. I hope wouldn't come back for more concerns. Again, thank you. 


----------

